# Tropical Storm Erica



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It looks like Erica will be a category 1 hurricane by the time it reaches northeast Florida. I dont think it'll make landfall in our area and will travel on up the coast hitting the Carolinas or head back out to sea hopefully. 
In any case we're ready for it even if it hits us. We arnt going to evacuate.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Haven't seen the news. My son's permanent duty station is camp Lejeune, NC. He's not there right now, though.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess the season is upon us. I've been watching this one with one eye.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been keeping an eye out too. If it hits the West Coast of FL it could get entertaining here at home. But it could also be in the wrong spot when the hubs is coming home for the holiday weekend if it stays to the East. He flies from Houston, to Atlanta and then to Dothan. Atlanta could be the fly in the ointment if there is much going on at the wrong time.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

And no one over there needs any rain!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, now it looks like the track will be straight up the middle of Florida. The track will probably change several more times before our weatherguessers get it right. LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hmmm. I thought it was interesting 2 days ago when the wind picked up and removed all the humidity. Not related to Erica. But did remind me of the beautiful days following a hurricane.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

As a kid I loved hurricanes. My mom said that the house rocking back and forth was God trying to get me to go to sleep.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

That's awesome Alaska. We don't get many hurricanes here... But I did lose power many years ago for 2 weeks after leftover hurricane winds came through. I love thunderstorms and tornados. If it wasn't for the kids, I would probably be a storm chaser. It still ticks me off when they screw up my property.



















These pics were taken several weeks ago in my yard.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, the power is out here right now. I am not dragging the generator out yet, usually they get it back on in pretty short order so it's now worth it. But if Erica does look like it's going to be interesting I guess I should have it ready just in case.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Our generator is old. Still adequate if the power is out. I need to try to start ours to make sure it's working ok before the winter storms come. We haven't used it in a while.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've been through a few hurricanes, the worst was Hugo when I was in stationed in Charleston, SC. Never again. 
I've seen plenty of waterspouts at sea. I've often thought about tornado chasing out in the midwest, but I'm too chicken. Bock bock bock!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Blah! To generators... Always a pain, but then mostly because I never do the proper maintenance.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I once stood in the back yard watching a tornado form. It was fascinating. It never occurred to me that I should take cover. Lol luckily that funnel dissipated before it completely formed. I don't know if I'd want to stick around for a hurricane. I'm not a strong swimmer and have nearly drowned twice as a kid. It was really scary. Out of control water doesn't appeal to me. 

Every problem we have with our generator is basically due to lack of maintenance. Its one of those things we don't think about until we actually need.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep.

I saw a TV clip of some idiot guys standing on the Galveston seawall watching the hurricane come in...

Yep, a giant wave washed them away. 

My mom and dad having grown up with lots of hurricanes had no fear... But they weren't stupid either. 

They both had hurricane parties.. A big party held during a hurricane... Only locals would show up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup that hurricane may come right up middle florida. 

Tornadoes terrify me for those who live with them. Not much notice with those.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Nope. Tornadoes just happen. Hurricanes announce their intentions or almost a week out. That's why I don't understand the people who get washed away. What are they thinking? I understand not wanting to leave your home but staying there isn't going to save it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did go through a hurricane, sort of, when I lived on the boat. It brushed the VA coast driving water and wind up the river. It was stressful but I couldn't get my cats off the boat, did send the daughter to shore though. I was confident that if anything happened I could handle it and I did. 

It was only later that I almost sank it. I noticed it seemed to be setting lower in the water than it should, then the daughter asked why is the water in the toilet was so high? I pulled up the steps and nearly fainted, the bilge was full of water. I had killed most of the bilge pumps during the storm to save the batteries when the power went out. Then forgot to turn them back on, the fuse popped for the one I left on. It took forever to pump the thing out.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Omigosh! That was prolly scarier than the storm!


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I had been thinking about that generator a figuring I would get it out tomorrow and see how it goes. Just came outside. Hubby has it up by the back porch looking it over. Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

pinkmartin said:


> Omigosh! That was prolly scarier than the storm!


Yes, it was and I was calling myself all kinds of stupid while I ran all the bilge pumps and used the manual one at the same time. I have to say, that was one of the dumbest things I ever did while on the boat.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

pinkmartin said:


> I had been thinking about that generator a figuring I would get it out tomorrow and see how it goes. Just came outside. Hubby has it up by the back porch looking it over. Lol


I figure I'll pull ours to the front of the garage, find what fuel filter, oil filter that the thing calls for and pick them up. I'm probably going to have to drain any gas left in it since the husband didn't do it. And then hope that the carb isn't all gunked up.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Lol we put the bass boat in the water once. I stayed on the dock beside the boat. Hubby went to park the truck. Boat starts filling with water. He forgot to ck the plug. I had to pay on the dock to reach the switch for the bilge. Couldn't get to the plug. He had to bring the trailer back to the ramp to pull the boat up, drain it, put the plug in. Talk about dumb.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That happens so often. I worked for Boat US for a while, the number of men that came in and said I need new this or that because I forgot the plug was surprising. It's like so obvious, how can you forget that but they did. All of the time.

He's lucky you were right there or he'd be trying to fish the thing out of the water.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

There are certain things I'm fanatical about. Locking windows, boat plugs, I just don't understand how people forget things like that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I forgot to turn all of the bilge pumps back on. 

With some of this stuff you get to doing it so often you can't remember if you did it or not because it feels like you did.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah. I get that. But since I can't swim, any time we take the boat out, I ask every 5 min. If the plug is in right lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, when we get a true hurricane on it's way here, I'll have to invest in spray paint for the chickens and the horse. But we have really not had a direct hit here in many years.. Seems the hurricanes like the elbow of Florida better.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And guess who lives about 90 miles from that elbow? I've experienced them after they've been downgraded to trop storms, that's bad enough. Being in one is not something I want to do.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Spray paint??? 

I have cousins who live inland in NC who have had some pretty nasty trop. Storm damage.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can tell you, I'll be looking for a place to park my truck where it's not under a live oak tree. 

We got hit by Opal all the way up in the N. GA Mtns. It was long, loud night. At one point I heard a big whump and told the hubs, that was our big Oak on the creek bank. The next morning we found it had just missed the house. Couldn't leave the back porch because the tree blocked the steps. I had to leave for MI right after that, the damage reached all the way to the southern OH border.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> And guess who lives about 90 miles from that elbow? I've experienced them after they've been downgraded to trop storms, that's bad enough. Being in one is not something I want to do.


Now the storm is forecast to head your way. Hopefully it wont gain strength but it'll still be a rainmaker for sure. If you have time, it would be best if you could bring in a good bit of sand and put it in your chicken pens if you havnt already done so.
Then again, the storm might continue moving westward.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm just watching that now. The birds might end up relocated for the storm depending on what the wind is doing. Right now it isn't that awful.

What I have under my shavings is the heavy duty plastic that goes under concrete as a vapor barrier. I've had it rain enough here it was like walking on a water bed but the shavings were perfectly dry. I ran it up the sides about six inches and wired it up. The driving rain could be a problem and I might have to do something about that. 

This thing is a moving target for sure. Makes it more of an issue for the hubs coming in for the three day weekend. I'm actually more concerned about that than the birds if you can believe that.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Right. Driving rain coming in sideways can be a problem. Severe thunderstorms are good for that as you already know. Sometimes I use tarps on whatever side of the pen the severe storm is approaching from, works well. For a tropical storm all the eyelets need to be tied off, I use clothesline. Sounds like you have a good set up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My remaining birds are in a dog pen under a shed. The pen has a wire top supported by 2x4's. I have drop down tarps on all four sides. The deficiency is the corners even if I tie each outlet because there is still an opening. If it is a driving ran I can take the leftover heavy duty plastic and wire it to the corners to close them in completely. Probably should do that any way since we can and do get those kinds of rains, just none this year so far.

I can also move them in to the breezeway and install plastic to keep rain out. Although if there is no swirling it probably isn't needed. Or the last resort, the spare bedroom. If it wasn't for the two Hamburgs it would be easy but they fly so no telling what condition the furniture and drapes would be in. Guess I could put those two in a cage.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

All I can do on my end is pray that you have no damage or losses. Hope it misses ya.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like they're calling an all clear. Might still mess up the hub's flight home but just maybe we'll get lucky there too.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I know what you mean about Hamburgs, had two of them myself. I went out in the backyard one day, turned around and saw them up on the roof of the house lol!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The two I have left are seven year old sisters. They hate each other. When I mentioned the cage I realized I would probably have to use two cages or they'd tear each other apart.

But for now, that plan might moot.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Unfortunately I ended up with 3 Polish sisters who decided to pick on eachother after 5 years. They are all separated now. 

I don't have to worry about flooding because I live on Florida beach sand. Unfortunately I have to pray I'm not a victim of a sink hole one day.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Flooding is one of those things way down on my concern meter. It would take a lot or water to flood here. And like you quite of bit of my soil structure is sand.

I read a few months ago that Dawg's new home town has had issues with flooding, wonder if he lives out far enough that that isn't a concern.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We live on the southwest side of Jax...high and dry here, no flooding worries.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that sure is a bit of good news.


----------

